# In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März








*In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch​*
Welche Zeitschrift würde man hinter obigen Titel vermuten?

Fisch und Fang?
Blinker?
Rute und Rolle? 
Essen und Trinken?
Feinschmecker?
.
.
.
.


So kann man sich täuschen - der Focus (Fakten, Fakten, Fakten) hat das in seinem Onlineangebot:
http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ernaehrung/fisch-ausnehmen-so-gehts-richtig_id_6608886.html

Interessant dabei gleich der Anfang:
_Ihre Frau hat endlich eine Angellizenz und kommt mit einer Forelle nach Hause. Jetzt ist es an Ihnen, den Fisch auszunehmen. _

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass zwar Frauen auch angeln, es aber viel wahrscheinlicher ist, dass ein Mann (weit über 90% der Angler) die "Angellizenz" erhalten hätte ....

Auch Fakt: 
Und ein Mann würde den Fisch im allgemeinen eher schon beim/direkt nach dem Angeln schon nach dem Fang ausnehmen, und nicht erst zu Hause..

Dass man "im allgemeinen" laut Focus den Fisch vor dem ausnehmen schuppen sollte, ist dabei sicher auch diskutabel und trifft faktisch nur auf einen Teil der Fische (je nach gewünschter Zubereitungsart) zu...

Genauso ist Fakt, dass der nächste Punkt mit dem entfernen der Flossen auch nur für bestimmte Zubereitungsarten anfällt und bei einem evtl. anschliessenden filetieren eh unnötig ist.

Ansonsten passt das schon........

*Interessant(er) finde ich folgende Frage,* die mir augenblicklich durch den Kopf geschossen ist, gerade als ich folgenden Satz im Artikel gelesen habe:
_Einen Fisch richtig auszunehmen ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Das Ausnehmen von Fischen erfordert eine gewisse Gelassenheit im Umgang mit Blut und Innereien. FOCUS Online erklärt, wie Sie Fische richtig ausnehmen._

Ich persönlich finde es ja klasse, wenn mehr Leute mitbekommen, das Fische nicht gepflückt werden, dass ausnehmen durchaus blutig, aber sinnvoll ist und wenn ihnen auch grob wie beim Focus der Weg erklärt wird.

Was aber reitet so ein Massenblatt, so etwas zu thematisieren?

Kommt als nächstes auch hausschlachten?

Ich fände es toll!!!

Aber was sagt dazu die Zielgruppe solcher Zeitschriften?

Habe ich was verpasst, einen Wandel in der Bevölkerung, hin zu mehr Vernunft, selber fangen, machen, kochen und essen statt nur Fischstäbchen??

*Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge:*
Was reitet die Focusredaktion, so einen Titel zu bringen?
Ändert sich was, auch mehr in Richtung Vernunft, Angeln und Angler und weg vom Bambisyndrom?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Meefo 46 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

Moin .

Ich fände es ja auch toll wenn sich im Verständnis der Leute zum 

Angeln was ändern würde.

Bin aber Realist und denke da geht es um Umsatz die haben 

gelesen wie viele Angler es denn so gibt und möchten ihre Auflage

erhöhen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

Und dabei/dafür nen Großteil ihrer "ausschlechtemGewissenBiokaufenden"-Großstadtkundschaft verlieren?

Weiss nicht.....

Aber mit fällt auch nix anderes/Gscheites ein......


----------



## angler1996 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

naja , wenn ich mir so anschaue , was an Koch/ Grillseminaren angeboten wird und was dort für Diskussionen über die Qualität der verwendeten Produkte geführt werden und wieviel Kohle dafür dann ausgegeben wird, dann könnte man sagen ja - da passiert was



Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

Aber die haben da (war ja lange genug selbständig mit Kochkursen/Vorführungen) immer auch lieber das fertige Filet liegen, als dass sie auch ausnehmen/filetieren sollten.

Das kostete jedes Mal Überzeugungs/Überredungskunst, wenns nur drum ging, Fische mit Kopf oder Fleisch am Knochen zu garen.

Unausgenommene Fische, ich glaube die meisten damals hätten mich gejagt ;-))))

Hat sich das wirklich so sehr geändert, dass ne Zeitschrift das als zu verwertendes "Massen"phänomen sehen könnte?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Die nächsten Folgen handeln dann wohl davon wie man auf dem Balkon groß gezogenes Huhn und Kaninchen küchenfertig macht...


Fänd ich geil!!


----------



## angler1996 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber die haben da (war ja lange genug selbständig mit Kochkursen/Vorführungen) immer auch lieber das fertige Filet liegen, als dass sie auch ausnehmen/filetieren sollten.
> 
> Das kostete jedes Mal Überzeugungs/Überredungskunst, wenns nur drum ging, Fische mit Kopf oder Fleisch am Knochen zu garen.
> 
> ...



ich denke schon, was ich so übermittelt bekomme,
 da steht nicht Bio im Vordergrund sondern Qualität und das heißt nun mal bei Fisch - Frisch, sicher ist der Weg zum eigenen Rind dann ein weiter:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

hmmm, das wär ja geil....

Bin aber immer noch skeptisch...

Denn guck  besser nicht in Discounter und Supermarkt, was da alles gekauft wird, was Menschen essen sollten ...

Definitiv noch die weit größere Masse..


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

Wow, ein Nicht-Angelmagazin beschreibt, wie man einen Fisch ausnimmt. Eine Sensation!? 

Das Ausgangsposting gleicht der Reaktion eines 500-Seelen-Dorfes, dass es einmal im Jahr geschafft hat, im überregionalen Teil der Zeitung zu landen und darüber wird dann anschließend im lokalen Käseblatt länger und ausführlicher berichtet, als der besprochene Artikel selbst ist 

Die Frage sollte doch vielmehr sein, haben wir als Angler mittlerweile so viel an Selbstverständnis abgegeben, dass tatsächlich solche Artikel eine Meldung sind? 

Juhuu, da steht in einer Zeitung was mit Fischen!!! #h

Fakt ist doch, dass der Artikel spätestens in einer Woche völlig vergessen ist, da erinnert sich kein Mensch mehr dran. Und dass in den größeren Zeitungen immer mal wieder Küchentipps stehen, ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich was Neues


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

Küchentipss in  "klinisch reinen" Zeitschriften und blutiges ausnehmen sind schon zweierlei...

Und dazu:


Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Die Frage sollte doch vielmehr sein, haben wir als Angler mittlerweile so viel an Selbstverständnis abgegeben, dass tatsächlich solche Artikel eine Meldung sind?


Ja, das ist schon ein Teil des Kampfes, den die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei nie geführt hatten und die lieber immer auf unblutigen Natur- und sonstigen Schutz gesetzt haben. .....

Da werden dann selbst solche eigentlichen Selbstverständlichkeiten wirklich sensationell...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

Ich glaube, da zimmerst du was zusammen, die Realität sieht nämlich so aus:

https://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/1905/umfrage/entwicklung-des-pro-kopf-verbrauchs-an-fisch-in-deutschland/

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/news/wirtschaft/fischerei-es-wird-wieder-mehr-fisch-in-deutschland-verzehrt-dpa.urn-newsml-dpa-com-20090101-150903-99-05221

Der Fischkonsum in Deutschland befindet sich seit Jahren auf einem sehr hohen Niveau. Ich halte auch die oft herbei zitierten Sprüche a la "die kennen ja nur noch Fischstäbchen", "die wissen doch gar nicht mehr, wie ein Fisch aussieht" für falsch.

Schaut man in den Supermärkten und auf den Wochenmärkten sich um, sieht man da sehr wohl noch sehr viele Menschen an der Fischtheke und da liegen auch ganze Fische rum... Die Leute wissen sehr wohl, was sie kaufen. Das andere ist selbstgefällige Polemik.

Dass jetzt wieder selbst bei diesem Thema Verbandskritik auf Biegen und Brechen herbei gezerrt werden muss.... sei mir nicht böse, aber mittlerweile nervt es, weil nahezu bei jedem Thema in irgendeiner Form, ob passend oder nicht, dieses Fass aufgemacht werden muss. Das wirkt schon etwas fanatisch.

Verbandskritik ja und gerne, aber da wo es passt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

Das mehr Fisch gegessen wird, da stimme ich Dir zu.

Unausgenommene hab ich aber noch nicht gesehen im Supermarkt/Discounter, und ausser Forellen kaum mal einen ganzen Fisch.

Da gehört bei Deiner Statistik zudem aber auch der ganze Dosenfisch, Räucherfisch, Marinaden, Salate, Sushi etc. dazu, solltest Du auch nicht vergessen....
Was auch nicht gerade auf die Notwendigkeit eines Ausnehmartikels hinweisen würde...

Würde es langsam, wie Du meinst, wieder "normal"(er) werden, nichts würde mich mehr freuen....

Noch seh ich das aber nicht  -.....

Davon ab find ich es klasse, wenn der Focus das Thema aufnimmt...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das mehr Fisch gegessen wird, da stimme ich Dir zu.
> 
> Unausgenommene hab ich aber noch nicht gesehen im Supermarkt/Discounter, und ausser Forellen kaum mal einen ganzen Fisch.
> 
> ...



Doraden bekommst du fast nur (ausgenommen) komplett, ich sehe bei uns im Edeka und auf dem Markt oft Seezungen, Schollen, Dorsche, etc. als ganze Fische dort liegen. 

Meine Wahrnehmung nach hat sich seit dem Aufkommen der industriellen Fleisch- und Fischproduktion (80er ?) nicht mehr viel verändert. Es ist richtig, dass viele Menschen selbst kein Tier mehr töten möchten und es eine gewisse Entfremdung zum Produkt Fisch/Fleisch gegeben hat.

Der aktuelle Trend wurde ja schon benannt - Nachhaltigkeit & Qualität stehen wieder mehr im Interesse, Hofläden und Wildfleisch sind wieder "in" und die Leute fragen nach, woher ihr Fisch und Fleisch kommt. Das Interesse am Lebensmittel ist gestiegen und es zählt nicht mehr so sehr "Hauptsache fettarm und billig"

Das ist aber meine Wahrnehmung, möglich dass sie täuscht, daher empfinde ich auch den Focus-Artikel als ziemlich unspektakulär. (Davon abgesehen, dass wahrscheinlich eh 98% der Leser nach 2 Tagen vergessen haben, was drin steht und 1 Woche später, dass sie ihn überhaupt gelesen haben)


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

Reden tun (wir) alle viel nachhaltig und schützerisch - interessant(er), was dann wirklich in der Realität in welcher Menge gekauft wird....

Hab ich gestern erst in einer Diskussion (Fernsehen, beim durchzappen, müsst ich gucken) gehört, als es auch um Tierleid, Nachhaltigkeit etc., ging (wegen dem Krach Hendricks/Schmidt wg. Hendricks Bauernregeln):
Geredet wird viel, gekauft und bezahlt wenig, wenns konkret um Bio, regional und nachhaltig statt preiswert geht (unter 5%...)...

Daher find ich den Artikel eben bemerkenswert und auch gut in einem Massenmedium...


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

Hier gibt es eine interessante tabellarische Übersicht zum Thema Fischkonsum:

http://www.fischinfo.de/index.php/markt/datenfakten/4856-marktanteile-2016


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Die Frage sollte doch vielmehr sein, haben wir als Angler mittlerweile so viel an Selbstverständnis abgegeben, dass tatsächlich solche Artikel eine Meldung sind?



Kommt drauf an, Fisch ausnehmen muss ja für einen Redakteur auch nicht zwangsläufig mit Angeln zusammen hängen. Fisch auf Wochenmärkten, vom Fischer, der Zuchstation nebenan sind ja Gründe sich damit zu befassen wenn man auf Zeugs aus unkontrollierten Aquakulturen verzichten möchte.

Das Thomas das Thema ebenfalls verwertet ist gut, es gehört dann auch wieder zum Angeln im Umkehrschluss, beides muss aber nicht zusammengehören oder sich gegenseitig ausschließen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es eine interessante tabellarische Übersicht zum Thema Fischkonsum:
> 
> http://www.fischinfo.de/index.php/markt/datenfakten/4856-marktanteile-2016


jepp, so dachte ich mir das - und welcher Anteil beim Kleinanteil Frischfisch dann unausgenommen ist................ 
0,00......irgendwas Prozente ?

merci für Link


----------



## Raubwels (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

Ich denke auch das sich bei den Mensche was ändert aber leider nur sehr langsam.

In meiner Nachbarschaft freuen sich immer alle wenn ich mal was gefangen habe und es mit ihnen teile. Aber auch da gild, der Fang muss ausgenommen sein.
Ich achte ja auch beim Fisch oder Fleischkauf auf die Qualität und bei uns gibt es eh nicht jeden Tag Fleisch, da gebe ich lieber etwas mehr für regionale Bio Produke aus. Das schmeckt man und merkt es auch beim zubereiten, da ist der Braten nach dem garen noch genausogroß wie vorher.

Wenn ich für 1 kg Fleisch nur 7 € (nur so als Beispiel) ausgebe, dann muss ich mich nicht wundern wenn ich nur Mist auf den Teller habe. Und das gleiche gild bei allen Lebensmitteln.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Raubwels schrieb:


> In meiner Nachbarschaft freuen sich immer alle wenn ich mal was gefangen habe und es mit ihnen teile. Aber auch da gild, der Fang muss ausgenommen sein


Bei meiner eigenen Family sogar noch filetiert - "nur" ausgenommen reicht denen nicht...

:g:g


----------



## Raubwels (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

Das hat sich bei mir mittlerweile mit den Jahren geändert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

haste immer Gräten dringelassen beim filetieren?
:q:q:q


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

Die Frage ist auch, muss ein nichtangelnder Mensch unbedingt einen Fisch ausnehmen können?

Ich würde jedenfalls aus Hygienegründen keinen Dorsch kaufen wollen, der mind. 2-3 Tage alt ist und noch nicht ausgenommen worden ist. Die wenigsten Leute haben die Möglichkeit direkt frisch vom Fischer kaufen zu können

Ich kaufe öfter von meinem Großcousin Wildfleisch, bisher brauchte ich die Wildschweine und Hirsche auch nicht ausnehmen...

Bei Freunden und Bekannten halte ich es so, wenn sie mal Fisch von mir bekommen, bringe ich den direkt unausgenommen vom Wasser vorbei - wenn am nächsten Tag, nehme ich den aber aus und lasse die Eingeweide nicht nen ganzen Tag drin


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch, muss ein nichtangelnder Mensch unbedingt einen Fisch ausnehmen können?


Ein Grund meiner Frage/meines Artikels war ja genau diese:
Wie und warum das Thema eigentlich in ein Massenmedium wie den Focus kommt...


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



> Die Frage ist auch, muss ein nichtangelnder Mensch unbedingt einen Fisch ausnehmen können?



Das ist genauso notwendig wie die Fähigkeit selber einen Ölwechsel durchführen zu können, eine Festplatte einbauen zu können oder ein Messer schleifen zu können. Das muss dann schon jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Grund meiner Frage/meines Artikels war ja genau diese:
> Wie und warum das Thema eigentlich in ein Massenmedium wie den Focus kommt...



Das ist eine gute Frage, Otto Normalverbaucher wird jedenfalls kaum in Verlegenheit kommen, da allein aus hygienischen Gründen es kaum unausgenommene Fische zu kaufen gibt (außer direkt beim Fischer / Züchter)

Wobei... ich hab mir auch schon Videos angeschaut, wie Wild ausgenommen wird, einfach weil es mich interessiert hat, nicht weil ich es können muss.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das ist genauso notwendig wie die Fähigkeit selber einen Ölwechsel durchführen zu können, eine Festplatte einbauen zu können oder ein Messer schleifen zu können. Das muss dann schon jeder für sich entscheiden.



Dabei sparst du Geld und es sind ja durchaus Dinge die im Alltag eine Rolle spielen, in die Situation einen Fisch auszunehmen werden viele Menschen erst gar nicht oder nur sehr selten kommen.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es jetzt auch keine Kunst ist, man muss sich beim ersten Mal nur ein wenig überwinden, mit "können" hat das eher im psychologischen Sinn etwas zu tun, aber für den Alttag eines Normalbürgers eigentlich völlig irrelevant


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch, muss ein nichtangelnder Mensch unbedingt einen Fisch ausnehmen können?



Nö, aber wenn er nicht vom Fließband will oder einen Exkurs auf einen Fischmarkt wagt, dann ist es von Vorteil zu wissen wie. Wir haben ja Arbeitsteilung, ich denke nicht jeder muss alles können.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

Das hat weniger mit wollen zu tun...

Angenommen jemand möchte das gerne üben, der wird hier im Ruhrgebiet ein echtes Problem haben, überhaupt einen nicht ausgenommenen Fisch zu bekommen. Bei einem Forellenzüchter könnte man ne Chance haben, oder man muss sich Sprotten zum Üben kaufen |kopfkrat

Oder alle werden jetzt Angler, aber da würden sich die bereits vorhandenen Angler wieder Sorgen um die Fischbestände in ihrem Hausgewässer machen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Das hat weniger mit wollen zu tun...
> 
> Angenommen jemand möchte das gerne üben, der wird hier im Ruhrgebiet ein echtes Problem haben, überhaupt einen nicht ausgenommenen Fisch zu bekommen. Bei einem Forellenzüchter könnte man ne Chance haben, oder man muss sich Sprotten zum Üben kaufen |kopfkrat
> 
> Oder alle werden jetzt Angler, aber da würden sich die bereits vorhandenen Angler wieder Sorgen um die Fischbestände in ihrem Hausgewässer machen



Natürlich hat das was mit wollen zu tun ? Niemand ist gezwungen, der Notstand ist noch nicht ausgerufen, die Supermärkte bieten schon noch was an.

Davon ab stellt sich mir die Frage wie lange du denn üben möchtest ? Mir wurde das in wenigen Minuten gezeigt, danach ging das auch von selbst, ist nicht wirklich schwer.

Man könnte auch einen Angler fragen, ob er es einem zeigt, gar dir einen Fisch gibt der nicht ausgenommen ist ? Warum so kompliziert ?


----------



## rippi (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

Das ist alles ein Plan von irgendwelchen Verbänden, die damit irgendwas bezwecken wollen!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

@Fanaticer:

Mir geht es um Verfügbarkeit, Notwendigkeit und praktische Relevanz... #h

Klar kann man zum Forellenteich fahren und sich ne frische Forelle kaufen und üben, aber unterm Strich hat für einen Normalverbraucher das Thema überhaupt keine praktische Relevanz und selbst wenn einmal die Notwendigkeit bestehen sollte, kriegt das wohl fast jeder Mensch hin, auch ohne geübt zu haben, oder sich im Focus eine Anleitung durchzulesen.



rippi schrieb:


> Das ist alles ein Plan von irgendwelchen Verbänden, die damit irgendwas bezwecken wollen!



Du hast die "spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie" vergessen... die muss auch bei jedem (!) Thema bitte mit eingebracht werden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> @Fanaticer:
> 
> Mir geht es um Verfügbarkeit, Notwendigkeit und praktische Relevanz... #h
> 
> ...



Ich habe dir darauf geantwortet. Frag einen Angler, fertig ab. Beim Rest geb ich dir doch recht, ich sehe darin auch keine Relevanz, kann ich aber so ableiten auf eine Vielzahl an Themen, weil der Mensch eben Arbeitsteilung betreibt und alles nicht mehr so autark ist wie vor Jahrhunderten.

Wir stehen alle zueinander in Abhängigkeit, ich würde sagen die Meisten wären ohne den erlangten Fortschritt nicht mehr Überlebensfähig. Deswegen gibt es vielleicht auch Menschen die sich solches Wissen aneignen, um sich auf alles vorzubereiten. Lieber ein bisschen paranoid, als relaxt am Arsch gell.


----------



## Raubwels (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*

Ich denke es gibt mittlerweile viele Menschen die 1 oder 2 mal im Jahr angeln wollen um auch mal selbst den Fisch zu fangen. Dazu bieten ja die vielen Forellenteiche ja auch genügend gelegenheit. Und diese Menschen wollen auch den Fisch selbst ausnehmen weil es dazugehört. Finde ich auch gut so.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt mittlerweile viele Menschen die 1 oder 2 mal im Jahr angeln wollen um auch mal selbst den Fisch zu fangen. Dazu bieten ja die vielen Forellenteiche ja auch genügend gelegenheit. Und diese Menschen wollen auch den Fisch selbst ausnehmen weil es dazugehört. Finde ich auch gut so.



Es gibt auch Menschen die einfach Wissen wollen. Es gibt auch Medien die einfach alles Anbieten, nur mit wenig Qualität, um aber jeden Bereich irgendwie zu bedienen.

Ich bin kein Mann der durch die Natur wandert und tausende Stunden im Wald verbringt, trotzdem wollte ich wissen wie jemand mehrere Wochen ohne Zivilisation überlebt. Infos dazu findest du überall, auch auf Seiten, die mit dem Thema nichts zu tun haben.

Jetzt weiß ich das im Frühjahr eine Flasche am Birkenast Saft produziert und so eine Quelle von Flüssigkeit darstellt. Ich bin aber niemand der Überlebenstraining betreibt, Horst aus Musterstadt sammelt vielleicht Briefmarken, möchte aber auch mal einen Fisch ausnehmen und die Zeitung muss mal die letzte Seite füllen und macht nen Artikel draus.


----------



## daci7 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...]
> Habe ich was verpasst, einen Wandel in der Bevölkerung, hin zu mehr Vernunft, selber fangen, machen, kochen und essen statt nur Fischstäbchen??
> 
> *Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge:*
> ...



Keinen generellen Trend zu mehr Vernunft, nein, Aber:
Es gibt schon einen Trend hin zu mehr "Do it Yourself" - "Bewusste Ernährung" - "Selbst Kochen" in manchen Personengruppen. Eventuell glaubt der Focus, dass seine Leserschaft zu diesen Gruppen gehört?! #c


----------



## JasonP (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn guck besser nicht in Discounter und Supermarkt, was da alles gekauft wird, was Menschen essen sollten ...



Ja, nur das Beste vom Besten, aber kosten darf es nix. #q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



JasonP schrieb:


> Ja, nur das Beste vom Besten, aber kosten darf es nix. #q



Wenn der Geldbeutel nicht mehr hergibt ?


----------



## Raubwels (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn der Geldbeutel nicht mehr hergibt ?



Das mag ja sein das es auch eine Frage des Geldes ist, aber in wievielen Fällen haben die Leute eine Kippe im Mund und sagen dann, nee dafür habe ich kein Geld.#q
Bewuste ernährung muss nicht immer viel kosten, und ist auch bis zu einem gewissen maß mit kleinem Geldbeutel möglich!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein das es auch eine Frage des Geldes ist, aber in wievielen Fällen haben die Leute eine Kippe im Mund und sagen dann, nee dafür habe ich kein Geld.#q
> Bewuste ernährung muss nicht immer viel kosten, und ist auch bis zu einem gewissen maß mit kleinem Geldbeutel möglich!



Klischee, mehr nicht. Ich war bis vor 3 Monaten auch Raucher, habe aber lediglich 30 Euro im Monat gebraucht, bissel gedreht, kaum Zwang, einfach Chillig.

Ich kann dir aber sagen, das ich, wenn ich Bewusst aber genußvoll Essen möchte mein Budget ob mit Rauchen oder ohne nicht ausreichen würde.

Bewusst ernähren kann auch mit Genuß einhergehen oder aber extrem Demotivierend sein. Ich kann ich auch mit 100 Euro im Monat bewusst ernähren, aber nach 2 Monaten wirst du immer die gleichen Grundnahrungsmittel dir zugeführt haben und irgendwann deine Boilies aus der Futtertasche naschen oder du hast das Geld um auf eine breite Produktpalette zugreifen, die Kostet dir aber beides vereint.

Da finde ich deine "Kippe" einfach ein wenig zu schnell und auch Unfair als Argument. Ist bisschen wie der Monatsanfang und die Leute gehen einkaufen, wenn jemand Alkohol im Einkaufswagen hast, sagt dir jemand der in der Schlange 4 Stellen dahinter stand das die Arbeitslosen wieder Suff holen...

Immer das Gleiche. |supergri


----------



## Fruehling (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Grund meiner Frage/meines Artikels war ja genau diese:
> Wie und warum das Thema eigentlich in ein Massenmedium wie den Focus kommt...



Warum rufst Du nicht da an und fragst? |rolleyes


----------



## exstralsunder (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: In wenigen Handgriffen zum perfekt ausgenommenen Fisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was aber reitet so ein Massenblatt, so etwas zu thematisieren?
> 
> Kommt als nächstes auch hausschlachten?




joa mei-iss halt der "Focus".
Ein Wurschtblatt mehr oder weniger, welches Seite 143 oder so auch noch vollkritzeln will.
Mondlandung und E-Autos holen heute keinen mehr hinterm Ofen vor.
Also wird mal was neues versucht.
Mal schauen was die Schützer und Angler so sagen.
Man bringt sich auf jeden Fall ins Gespräch - und nur darum geht es.
Wer weiß,- vielleicht geht man mit der Zeit und schreibt irgendwann einen großen Artikel übers Halal konforme Schächten von Schafen?:g


----------

